# Fatty Serving Question



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey gang!  I'm going to be smoking my first fatty this weekend, well, my first meat fatty anyway ;) and I had a question about serving.

Once the IT gets to 165 should I tent it and let it rest for a bit before slicing, or should I slice and serve it ASAP once it's done?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 15, 2017)

I have done it both ways.  I think it depends on the stuffing and how hungry we are and also whether the sides are done yet.  

I personally don't think it matters one way or another.

BTW - I also think fatties, like chili, taste better the next day reheated.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 15, 2017)

If you have a lot of cheese, some rest is useful so that it doesn't just ooze out...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes if your using cheese, definitely rest it for about 10 minutes.

They also make great sliders.

Here is a bunch I did a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243516/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone!  I'm doing a fairly basic ham and cheese fatty for my first go around.  Sounds like a short rest is in order to make sure the cheese doesn't ooze out.

Plus, like Eddie said, that should give me time to make sure all the sides are done as well.  Doing some bacon cheddar biscuits and corn on the cob with these.

Al, fatty sliders!! OMG!  Those look so good.  I'll have to keep that in mind for the next time.

I think I saw someone on here do a Big Mac fatty.  That'd probably make a pretty tasty slider!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 15, 2017)

They do make good sliders and burgers.

Let's not forget that they're good for breakfast too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 15, 2017)

Not that you associate sausage with desert too often but pie fillings in fatties make a wonderful treat.

Walt


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 15, 2017)

OK, I'm convinced this forum is going to be the death of me.  But at least I will die with a fully belly and a smile on my face!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 16, 2017)

drgonzo2k2 said:


> OK, I'm convinced this forum is going to be the death of me. But at least I will die with a fully belly and a smile on my face!










  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!!!


----------



## sauced (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes...as the others said, if you are using cheese, best to let the fatty rest so you don't lose all of the cheese to oozing!!


----------

